# Intel p55 vs x58?



## dsolash

Which one is better? Will there be an even better mobo coming out is the p55 going to be the only one. I was just wondering if i should just waith to get the p55 or just get the x58 or if something better was coming out i should just wait to get that. This will probably be paired with an intel i7 975 once i get the cash in a few weeks. Also will there be any better gaming proc. coming out soon? Also i herd bout the intel x68.


----------



## Geoff

The X58 is the better chipset, I would go with that if you don't mind paying a little bit more for the motherboard.


----------



## Machin3

I was going to go with the EVGA X58. I've always liked EVGA. But I ended up getting an Asus because the X58 wasn't in stock but now I regret it and I should have waited and gotten that instead.


----------



## dsolash

would it be worth it to wait for x68 or whatever will be better than x58?


----------



## pfig88

dsolash said:


> would it be worth it to wait for x68 or whatever will be better than x58?


not really, depending on what youre using the machine for, chances are that the difference won't be too drastic


----------



## Jamin43

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I was going to go with the EVGA X58. I've always liked EVGA. But I ended up getting an Asus because the X58 wasn't in stock but now I regret it and I should have waited and gotten that instead.



What's wrong with your asus?


----------



## Machin3

Jamin43 said:


> What's wrong with your asus?



There's nothing wrong with it. I just have a better experience with EVGA, that's why I like them better.


----------



## Intel_man

Asus... 3 year warranty? maybe 5.


eVGA... lifetime warranty. 


EVGA POWAHHH!!!!


----------



## pfig88

Intel_man said:


> Asus... 3 year warranty? maybe 5.
> 
> 
> eVGA... lifetime warranty.
> 
> 
> EVGA POWAHHH!!!!


are you really gonna keep the MOBO for more than 3-5yrs anyway??


----------



## Bodaggit23

pfig88 said:


> are you really gonna keep the MOBO for more than 3-5yrs anyway??


I plan on keeping my mobo for that long. 

It's hard to imagine what could come out to make my machine obsolete. 
It's totally smokin fast. 

Anything faster that comes out, I could not care less.


----------



## pfig88

Bodaggit23 said:


> I plan on keeping my mobo for that long.
> 
> It's hard to imagine what could come out to make my machine obsolete.
> It's totally smokin fast.
> 
> Anything faster that comes out, I could not care less.


Alright, just, in 3-5yrs, it'll be hard to find any parts for it whatsoever.....
By that time, I'd gut it and start over


----------



## Machin3

Yea same. I'm not going to return it or anything cuz Asus is second on my list of top favorite companies.


----------



## pfig88

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Yea same. I'm not going to return it or anything cuz Asus is second on my list of top favorite companies.


Awesome.  I've got 2 machines that im curently tweaking, and one's running an EVGA board, and the other an ASUS, however, I prefer the ASUS.  I figure it this way: if we could predict what new technology would come out in the future to make our current rigs look weak, why bother?


----------



## Intel_man

pfig88 said:


> are you really gonna keep the MOBO for more than 3-5yrs anyway??



It's not about the years on warranty. It's about the manufacturer's trust towards the parts they make and their ability to tell their consumers that they will fix your things even it's an old item.



Just because most of you have new mobos doesn't mean other people have the pleasure and financial budget to upgrade every year or two. 


Hell, my dad still has a Pentium Pro that runs on Windows 98 believe it or not.


----------



## Machin3

Intel_man said:


> It's not about the years on warranty. It's about the manufacturer's trust towards the parts they make and their ability to tell their consumers that they will fix your things even it's an old item.
> 
> 
> 
> Just because most of you have new mobos doesn't mean other people have the pleasure and financial budget to upgrade every year or two.
> 
> 
> Hell, my dad still has a Pentium Pro that runs on Windows 98 believe it or not.



Haa, and your surprised. My dad had Windows 95 running not to long ago. I still have an old computer that has 128-mb of RAM and Windows 95.


----------



## Intel_man

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Haa, and your surprised. My dad had Windows 95 running not to long ago. I still have an old computer that has 128-mb of RAM and Windows 95.



Er... My dad's Pentium Pro runs on 32mb of ram.


He has one of those 486mhz cpu's as well in working condition as well as the mobo for it.


----------



## pfig88

Intel_man said:


> Er... My dad's Pentium Pro runs on 32mb of ram.
> 
> 
> He has one of those 486mhz cpu's as well in working condition as well as the mobo for it.


haha, and your icon is the x58 chipset


----------



## Intel_man

Ehh... too many people have the Core i7 avatar. So by being unique, I chose the X58 avatar instead.


----------



## pfig88

I am, by no means, saying that old equipment is bad- I've got an old PII with 128mb of RAM running on my old server (no longer my main one).  It works perfectly, but I grew out of it.  Modern-day applications that i'm running can no longer function on that kind of equipment.  All my old stuff's getting linux, and i've got quite a few old beige boxes in my server closet networked together down there that work fine together, but as technological advances are made, if we don't take advantage of them, they go to waste.  Our equipment evolves, just as we do...


----------



## pfig88

Intel_man said:


> Ehh... too many people have the Core i7 avatar. So by being unique, I chose the X58 avatar instead.


haha, yeah... I don't really wanna advertise anything, so I like mine just fine


----------



## Intel_man

Old equipment is awesome. Gotta love MS DOS.


----------



## pfig88

Intel_man said:


> Old equipment is awesome. Gotta love MS DOS.


yeah, but UNIX all the way!!!


----------



## jmelgaard

Intel_man said:


> Asus... 3 year warranty? maybe 5.
> 
> eVGA... lifetime warranty.
> 
> EVGA POWAHHH!!!!



Seriously, your that naive?

It signals 2 things to me.
 - A. Either the company is straight forward a bunch of naive idiots who does not know better.
 - B. Or they are just filling us with straight up bull-shit lies.

What do you honestly think will happen if you return a 25 year old piece of hardware for exchange or repair?

God people can be naive, there is no such thing as lifetime warrenties, just the companies that lies about it.

And I will bet you that there security is founded in the fact that _NO ONE_ what so ever will _EVER_ claim that warranty after a normal maybe 5 year period, maybe a bit longer. And not that they deliver better hardware than many others on the field.

It's easy to promise a thing against something you know never will happen.


----------



## Cams

jmelgaard said:


> Seriously, your that naive?
> 
> It signals 2 things to me.
> - A. Either the company is straight forward a bunch of naive idiots who does not know better.
> - B. Or they are just filling us with straight up bull-shit lies.
> 
> What do you honestly think will happen if you return a 25 year old piece of hardware for exchange or repair?
> 
> God people can be naive, there is no such thing as lifetime warrenties, just the companies that lies about it.
> 
> And I will bet you that there security is founded in the fact that _NO ONE_ what so ever will _EVER_ claim that warranty after a normal maybe 5 year period, maybe a bit longer. And not that they deliver better hardware than many others on the field.
> 
> It's easy to promise a thing against something you know never will happen.



Welcome to the forum. Are you trolling or gonna stick around? Oh and I happen to like my EVGA board very much. I do agree with you about the chances of a person turning in a board 5 years after purchase.

Edit: I have a EVGA LE (X58) an its plenty for me. I am still exploring alhe things it can do.


----------



## jmelgaard

Cams said:


> Welcome to the forum. Are you trolling or gonna stick around? Oh and I happen to like my EVGA board very much. I do agree with you about the chances of a person turning in a board 5 years after purchase.
> 
> Edit: I have a EVGA LE (X58) an its plenty for me. I am still exploring alhe things it can do.



Depends... If google brings me by here more often, in the end i will only pass by until i have purchased a new system my self in the near future... that was after all the only reason i dropped in here in the first place, because i was looking at P55 vs X58 comparisons... After that there is not much reason to go here anymore, i after all only browse hardware forums ect. when i need new hardware my self...

But after all beliefs in Lifetime guaranties is dumb at best IMO...

That said I'm not saying that EVGA is a bad product for that reason, in Fact EVGA has one of the most sexy LGA1366 based boards out there if you ask me >.<...  and as such the only ones i know of who have released a Dual CPU Intel 5520 based board targeted at the Gamer market... (Look at thier EVGA Classified SR-2 board, and tell me you don't start dreaming just a bit), how it performs may be another story, but for all i care it could be outperformed by any single CPU boards and still not lose it's sexyness... But i doubt that it can't show good numbers...

Just don't ever use the "They have lifetime guarantee" as any sort of argument, really... Don't fall for cheap sales tricks... Don't be naive...


----------



## alexcarlson

Hi,
The X58 is the improved chipset, I would go with that .
Thanks


----------

